# Minimum age for registering a car



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey guys, given the wealth of knowledge on TSF, I was wondering if anyone knew if there was a minimum age for registering a car in your name, if there is one at all. Cause ima getting a car! :grin:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Probably need to contact your local DVLA and ask. Probably the same age as when you are considered an adult. Here in the USA, 18.

BG


----------



## scalh001 (Dec 17, 2011)

Are you answering your own post? I am not sure where your sourced your information (as it appears to be pasted from some public source), but if this is what your local office provided to you, then I would follow that.

If not, please realize it would difficult for us to provide much more insight without knowing your county of residence (if in US), or similar geographical information if you live elsewhere. Either way, we would simply reference your local motor vehicle entity for specific information.

Let us know how else we might can help.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

scalh001 said:


> Are you answering your own post? I am not sure where your sourced your information (as it appears to be pasted from some public source), but if this is what your local office provided to you, then I would follow that.
> 
> If not, please realize it would difficult for us to provide much more insight without knowing your county of residence (if in US), or similar geographical information if you live elsewhere. Either way, we would simply reference your local motor vehicle entity for specific information.
> 
> Let us know how else we might can help.


He was a spammer not the original poster


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Well, it seems there is no age limit as such, my V5C came back today, and there are no problems, so the minimum age must be 16 or lower 

Thanks for ya help guys.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

A few years back, a car was seen committing an offence (speeding or some such). At the time the vehicle was not stopped & the driver was not determined.

Accordingly, the statutory fine was sent to the 'Registered keeper'. When the registered keeper failed to pay the fine and subsequently attend court, an arrest warrant was issued for the registered keeper.

It transpired that the registered keeper was the one year old son of the driver!

(I can't remember the final outcome though...)


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Some people heh? Well that isn't the reason I am registering a car.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

One is a little young it's usually not until they're 3 or 4 that your ready to pack them up and ship them off:lol:

It's 18 here, didn't used to be I registered a 65 GTO when I was 15 a month before my 16th birthday and could get a license. Now you have to be of legal age so you can be sued......................................


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

The kid down the street bought a 75 Jeep CJ, and legally in Va he does OWN the Jeep but he can NOT register it in his name until he is 18


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Well, i own my car, and it is registered to me


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Cool beans man. How old are you anyway?


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

I am only 16, 17 in june :grin:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Then England has different laws than the U.S. does for ownership of a vehicle


----------

